# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  ¿Qué tengo que hacer para navegar por la cuenca del Duero?

## Embalses

Información de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero

Es necesario presentar una Declaración Responsable  con antelación mínima de un mes antes del ejercicio de la actividad

https://www.chduero.es/modelos-de-solicitud

CLASIFICACIÓN DE EMBALSES A EFECTOS DE NAVEGACIÓN


CÓDIGO EMBALSES 
Embarcaciones a vela,remo y motor eléctrico  
Embarcaciones a motor de combustión
Motos Náuticas


E01 AGAVANZAL Si Si No
E02 AGUEDA Si No No
E03 AGUILAR DE CAMPÓO Si Si Si
E04 ALMENDRA Si Si Si
E05 ARLANZÓN Si No No
E06 BARRIOS DE LUNA Si Si Si
E07 BENAMARIAS Si No No
E08 BODÓN DE IBIENZA Si No No
E09 BURGOMILLODO Si No No
E10 CAMPORREDONDO Si Si No
E11 CÁRDENA Si No No
E12 CASARES Si No No
E13 CASTRO Si No No
E14 CERNADILLA Si Si Si
E15 CERVERA Si No No
E16 COMPUERTO Si Si No
E17 CUERDA DEL POZO Si Si No
E18 EL DUQUE Si No No
E19 EL MILAGRO Si No No
E20 EL TEJO No No No
E21 ENCINAS Si No No
E22 FUENTES CLARAS Si No No
E23 GARANDONES Si No No
E24 IRUEÑA Si Si No
E25 LAGO DE SANABRIA Si No No
E26 LAS COGOTAS Si Si No
E27 LAS VENCÍAS Si No No
E28 LINARES DEL ARROYO Si No No
E29 LOS ANGELES DE S. RAFAEL Si Si Si
E30 LOS RÁBANOS Si Si No
E31 PLAYA Si No No
E32 PORMA Si No No
E33 PONTÓN ALTO Si No No
E34 PUENTE PORTO Si No No
E35 RIAÑO Si Si Si
E36 REQUEJADA Si Si No
E37 REVENGA Si No No
E38 RICOBAYO Si Si Si
E39 SAN ROMÁN Si No No
E40 SANTA TERESA Si Si Si
E41 SELGA Si No No
E42 TORRELARA Si No No
E43 ÚZQUIZA Si No No
E44 VALDESAMARIO Si No No
E45 VALPARAISO Si Si Si
E46 VEGA DEL CONDE Si No No
E47 VELILLA DE GUARDO Si No No
E48 VILLAGONZALO Si No No
E49 VILLALCAMPO Si Si No
E50 VILLAMECA Si No No

Fuente:
https://twitter.com/search?q=embalse...d_query&f=live

----------

Jonasino (24-abr-2021)

----------

